# [Grub Error 2] - Utilisation RAID 0 [Resolu]

## rocky800_1

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis nouveau sur ce site et comme nouvel utilisateur de Gentoo.

J'ai un problème au 1er démarage de mon système , j'ai suivi le tuto exactement donné dans le manuel pour faire le RAID0 et 1 qui se trouve sur http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml à la lettre   :Very Happy: 

Ma question est que Grub me donne une erreur de type 2 qui signifie après recherche : "Selected disk doesn't exist"

J'ai 2 HDD de 500GB en SATA , sda et sdb donc et ma question est  faut-il bien créer l'array du RAID dans le BIOS en stripe avant de commencer l'installation de gentoo qui dans le tuto recrée aussi un array avec les commandes mdadm --create-raid=0.... ?

Je suis sur que sans RAID mon systeme doit démarrer mais le RAID m'etait bien utile dans Windows et je voulais le garder sur LInux aussi   :Confused: 

Avez-vous besoin de voir quelques un de mes fichiers de configuration ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Non soit tu crée un RAID dans le bios et tu l'administre avec mdraid, soit tu utilise le mode RAID de Linux basé sur device-mapper et tu l'administre avec mdadm.

La deuxième solution est conseillée sous Linux mais elle est incompatible avec Windows.

Et si tu veux créer un volume Raid 0 via device-mapper avec l'intégralité de tes deux disques faudra utiliser grub2 pour booter.

----------

## rocky800_1

Ok donc si je comprends bien , le stripe que j'ai créer dans le BIOS pour Windows , je le supprime et ne reste que avec 2 disques SATA détectable au BIOS , puis avec la doc de gentoo , je crée le RAID 0 en bonne et due forme avec mdadm,.. 

Concernant Windows je ne connait plus cet OS  :Smile:  lol

pour grub2 , il faut emerger grub2 je ne le vois pas dans portage,   :Rolling Eyes:  , il y a de la doc pour installer grub2

Merci encore pour ta réponse

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est ça.

En fait tu doit quand-même créer avec (c)fdisk une grosse partition sur chaque disque de type raid autodetect et mettre ton RAID0 dessus (pour préserver l'espace pour le bootloader) ton raid0 sera donc composé de /dev/sda1 et /dev/sdb1 par exemple.

Pour grub2 en fait c'est encore en développement donc faut démasquer les versions  1.98 ou 9999 de grub au choix.

Et une fois qu'on a configuré correctement son grub.cfg voilà la commande pour l'installer : 

```

grub-install --modules=biosdisk part_msdos mdraid lvm ext2 /dev/sda

```

 Là y'a aussi le support de LVM.

Après pour booter sur ce type de raid faudra aussi un initrd généré par genkernel et passer les bonnes options au noyau.

C'est pas trivial  mettre en place, mais j'y suis bien arrivé, donc c'ets pas la mort non plus.

----------

## rocky800_1

merci pour l'info mais ça n'a tjs pas fonctionné   :Sad:   , je vais devoir abandonné l'idée du raid0 pour le moment et installer gentoo sur 1 disque de 500GB et mettre 1 autre disque de 1TB pour stockage multimédia,

le principal est que une gentoo tourne sur mon pc, 

merci pour tes conseils l'ami.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rocky800_1

J'ai trouve , en fait il ne faut même pas créer un RAID dans le bios et n'y faire en sorte que les disques SATA soit reconnu comme Raid potentiel dans le BIOS , 

c'est avec mdadm et lvm que tout va se gérer dans gentoo 

ce qui est encore mieux que avec Windows car lui il faut faut les drivers du controler RAID au démarage de l'installation , quel idiot ce windows  :Wink: 

merci pour les infos en tout cas

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Les deux approches sont différentes : 

- RAID matériel (ou pseudo-matériel) via un contrôleur RAID (ou le BIOS), qui nécessite un pilote particulier. Approche préférée par Windows, mais qui pose problème si le contrôleur RAID tombe en panne et qu'on ne peut le remplacer par le même (incompatibilités)

- RAID logiciel, géré par l'OS, en l'occurence mdadm et lvm.

----------

## rocky800_1

salut, 

exactement , mais ça je ne le savais pas avant d'avoir fais 3 réinstallation afin de comprendre mdr  :Smile: 

en 2 mots :  vive gentoo

----------

